# Reciclar amplificador retirado de un home theater SANYO



## dUBBAIN (Mar 8, 2016)

Buenas a todos, no tengo muchos conocimientos de electronica por eso recurro a este foro y espero que me sepan entender y ayudar...

Creo que voy a abrir un tema que de bastante de que hablar..

bueno hace mucho compramos un home theater SANYO (el de la siguiente imagen)

**IMAGEN NUMERO 1 DE ABAJO DE TODO**

Un dia lo enchufaron en una zapatilla que no andaba y exploto el enchufe, se quemo la bobina grande esa que venia dentro ya que el fusible no funcionaba parece, tengo todos los parlantes, 2 medianos 2 chicos un central y un subwoffer, entonces se me dio por querer meterlos en el auto, (bien disimulados asi no queda una crotes ) pero no tengo plata ahora para comprar un estereo y hacer todo a la original digamos...
Mi idea es meter una net que tengo, con un ampli conectado a 12v ya sea directo a bateria o alimentado mediante usb... pero los problemas son los siguientes..

Lei infinidades de post de hacer amplis creeria yo que el que necesito es de 50w, porque cada parlante tiene 30w y 8Ω enotonces... se me dio por desarmar el home t, y ver si tenia un amplificador, lo encontre pero tengo muchisimas dudas..

1- estaba conectado con muchos cables y creo que son los que le llevaban voltaje y la conexion para los parlantes.. 

*IMAGEN NUMERO 3 DE ABAJO DE TODO*

esto ya me da una contra, porque nisiquiera se que eran esos cables..

2- puedo convertir este amplificador que se alimente de 12v? porque por ende estaba alimentado de 220v parece... porque el equipo se conecta a 220v...

*IMAGEN NUMERO 5 DE ABAJO DE TODO
*

3- en el caso que no se pueda, puedo retirar los siguientes componentes y usarlos en algun ampli nuevo que haga desde 0? tengo entendido que son un componente vital para un amplificador casero...

*
IMAGEN NUMERO 2 DE ABAJO DE TODO*

 y tambien los capasitores electroliticos, resistencias etc?

4- lo que quiero hacer es un amplificador para poner los 5.1 parlantes, o aunquesea 4 parlantes! 2 frontales y 2 traseros recuerden que la idea es meterlos en el auto! 

tengo dudas porque no se si de una placa (amplificador) tengo entrada para 2 parlantes, o uno en cada plaquita que fabrique.. me podrian aclarar eso tambien?

5- como se si un amplificador de estos W (calculo que tendrian que ser de 50w porque dicen que tiene que ser un poco superior de los W de los parlantes ya que tienen 30W) necesita alimentacion de 220v o de 12v?

6- Que es este cable que esta pegado atras? 8el cable ese negro) porque no tengo la mas minima ide a de que hace eso ahi o que es 

*IMAGEN NUMERO 4 DE ABAJO DE TODO*

Porfavor, necesito que me aclaren y ayuden en todo eso! se los agradeceria muchisimo.

Gracias desde ya. 
Saludos.


----------



## Cdma System (Mar 8, 2016)

primero que nada busca los Datasheet de los TDA para que vayas teniendo idea de con que voltajes trabajan y comprobar que los integrados están vivos


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 8, 2016)

Bienvenido al foro

........y

porque no tratas de reparar el equipo, a simple vista parece que lo que sufrió fue unicamente el transformador de alimentación

le consigues uno similar y santo remedio, claro que si lo que quieres es hacer algo para efectos de experimentación y retroalimentarte y aprender
Un abrazo


----------



## dUBBAIN (Mar 8, 2016)

nasaserna dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro
> 
> ........y
> 
> ...




Es que no lo quiero como equipo de audio de casa, quiero meter un amplificador para aunqsea no se, 4 parlantes o los 6 (5.1) para meterlos al auto, osea quiero un ampli de 12v!! y nadie me responde algo coherente ._.





experimentador dijo:


> primero que nada busca los Datasheet de los TDA para que vayas teniendo idea de con que voltajes trabajan y comprobar que los integrados están vivos



WIDE SUPPLY VOLTAGE RANGE (UP TO
50V ABS MAX.)
SPLIT SUPPLY
HIGH OUTPUT POWER:
25 + 25W @ THD =10%, RL = 8Ω, VS = +20V
NO POP AT TURN-ON/OFF
MUTE (POP FREE)
STAND-BY FEATURE (LOW IQ)
FEW EXTERNAL COMPONENTS
SHORT CIRCUIT PROTECTION
THERMAL OVERLOAD PROTECTION

eso es lo que dice el datasheet del TDA7264, no se donde me dice los volts con los que se alimenta..

tambien hay un cuadro que dice algo de electricidad... si me podrias decir vos o alguien que sepa cual de todas esas cosas dice con que voltaje se alimenta.. te agradeceria mil años jajaj por acate dejo la imagen del cuadro...


----------



## niguel (Mar 8, 2016)

necesitas un fuente dc dc de 12v +-20v necesitas el diagrama del aparato ese y alguien que te arme todo eso para que funcione.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 8, 2016)

dUBBAIN dijo:


> Es que no lo quiero como equipo de audio de casa, quiero meter un amplificador para aunqsea no se, 4 parlantes o los 6 (5.1) para meterlos al auto, osea quiero un ampli de 12v!! y nadie me responde algo coherente ._.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenas Noches, para respuestas coherentes, preguntas coherentes, vos mismo dijiste que tus conocimientos de electrónica son escasos, los que te respondieron lo han hecho amablemente, sería interesante que leyeras las Normas Generales  del foro, te ayudarán muchísimo.-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## ska_gatotw (Mar 9, 2016)

dUBBAIN dijo:
			
		

> Ninguna respuesta??



Si, por supuesto!



niguel dijo:


> necesitas un fuente dc dc de 12v +-20v necesitas  el diagrama del aparato ese y alguien que te arme todo eso para que  funcione.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 9, 2016)

Hola buen día lo que llamas bobina grande que se te quemo, se llama transformador,  este se encarga de convertir el Voltaje de 220V AC a un voltage menor AC, promedio estaría entre 13V 0 13V AC, lo cual este amplificador no funciona con batería de Automóvil,  este amplificador requiere un voltage simétrico. 

Todos los TDA estan conectados a la fuente DC en paralelo, ese conector de 3 pines ahi se conecta la salida del transformador de 13V 0 13V AC.

El cable negro que dices, es un termoencogible, si ves tiene 4 cables que sale de este mismo, este componente se le llama puente rectificador, se encarga de convertir el voltage AC del tranformador en un voltage DC.

Lo mas viable sería crear un amplificador o varios con esos TDA, porque asi le consigas la fuente, no te va a funcionar porque este necesita un circuito que inyecte 5V DC, para que los TDA no queden Mute o StandBy.

Tendras muchas dudas, poco a poco se aprende, te recomiendo que leas respecto a Fuentes de alimentación,  como se convierte un voltaje AC a DC, que es una fuente simple y que es una fuente simétrica.

Tendras que investigar y leer bastante, sobre conceptos como Voltaje y corriente, cuando tengas esos conceptos básicos continuas poco a poco con tu proyecto, si tienes dudas pregunta pero antes usa el buscador tanto de internet como el del Foro.

Para armar ese amplificador tendras que aprender muchas cosas, te llevara un tiempo pero si pones empeño aprenderas muchas cosas de electrónica,  pero antes necesitas aprender lo básico en electrónica. 

Maki.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 9, 2016)

Por lo que se ve lo mas viable es que repares el amplificador como corresponde y luego consigues un inverter de 12Vcc a 220Vca y en ese aparato enchufas el amplificador, de esa manera no tendras que utilizar conocimientos de electrónica de no tienes.

"Ojala la electrónica fuese soplar y hacer botellas", pero no lo es.


----------



## dUBBAIN (Mar 9, 2016)

Makitronica dijo:


> Hola buen día lo que llamas bobina grande que se te quemo, se llama transformador,  este se encarga de convertir el Voltaje de 220V AC a un voltage menor AC, promedio estaría entre 13V 0 13V AC, lo cual este amplificador no funciona con batería de Automóvil,  este amplificador requiere un voltage simétrico.
> 
> Todos los TDA estan conectados a la fuente DC en paralelo, ese conector de 3 pines ahi se conecta la salida del transformador de 13V 0 13V AC.
> 
> ...



Gracias me sacaste unas de mis gran dudas, estoy en ese tema de leer y aprender lo que hay en internet..



ska_gatotw dijo:


> Si, por supuesto!



Esta bien, otra de mis dudas resueltas..


----------



## John Miller (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi buen día de casualidad tu Home Theater Sanyo es el modelo DC-TS6120?

Los 3 primeros TDA estan estereo y el ultimo en BTL, BTL significa que un TDA estereo se puede colocar en puente "Unir 2 salidas para formar una sola"  para obtener más potencia usado como Subwofer.

El LM7812 es un regulador de voltaje de 12V, este al parecer cumple la función de regular el voltaje para el Fan o ventilador, si le tomas fotos con mejor calidad o mas cerca, tando de frente como por debajo te puedo indicar sus conexciones, a lo mejor se pueda poner en marcha con solo colocarle el transformador, pero si es para usarlo en tu Automóvil se te va a complicar un poco, como te mencioné este requiere una fuente simétrica, una bateria usa una fuente DC simple.

El conector del centro frente a los condensadores de la fuente, claramente en su serigrafia especifica sus conexciones hacia los parlantes, el otro conector cerca al regulador es para las entradas.

Maki.


----------

